# 5.1 für jedes Programm aktivieren?



## Final (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe ein ASUS A7N8x-Deluxe, dort ist eine 5.1 Soundkarte schon onboard. Dafür habe benutze ich zur Zeit das Creative Inspire T5400. Die 2 Frontspeaker hab ich an dem normalen Anschluss angeschlossen, die 2 Rearspeaker hab ich an dem "Surround Speaker Left/Right" anschluss angeschlossen und die centerbox + subwoofer an dem "Center Speaker/Bass Speaker". Jetzt wollte ich mit WinDVD mal testen, in den Einstellungen von WinDVD steht aber die einstellung vom Sound auf "2 Lautsprecher -> Surround Sound" , alle anderen Felder "6 Lautsprecher usw..." sind grau hinterlegt. Auch bei Winamp aktivieren sich nur die 2 front speaker, obwohl beim WMP alle lautsprecher funktionieren. Kann ich irgendwo einstellen das sich automatisch alle boxen aktivieren? Kennt jem,and das Problem bei WinDVD ?


----------



## Final (25. Januar 2004)

Noch ein Problem, ich habe eine Version von PowerDVD 5.0 (Vollversion) bei mir installiert und wieder konnte ich nur die Option "2 Lautsprecher" aktivieren, ich habe mir danach einfach mal die Trialversion von PowerDVD runtergeladen und dort konnte ich 5.1 einstellen. Brauch ich irgendeinen Codec oder so? Es kann doch nicht sein das es bei der Version funktioniert und bei der anderen nicht.


----------



## SpitfireXP (26. Januar 2004)

Hi.
Power DVD hat in der Trial Version alle Soundkanäle freigeschaltet.
Die Vollversion die du da hast hat aber nur den Stereo freigeschaltet.
Um alle Kanäle zu nutzen mußt du dir eine Version von Powere DVD kaufen, in der alle Kanäle frei sind.
Bei Winamp bin ich mir da nicht so ganz sicher. Aber ein MP3-File ist auch nur Stereo.
Bei mir ist das alle viel einfacher. Ich habe ein Externen Decoder von Creative. Das DTT3500 Digital angesteuert von meiner SixPack 5.1+.
Da wird das Signal im Decoder hochgerechnet.


----------



## Final (26. Januar 2004)

Irgendwie hab ich beim Abspielen von DVDs Probleme. Ich hab zwar jetzt 5.1 aktiviert aber ich höre die Stimmen kaum. Die Leute reden aber sehr Leise. Irgendwas mach ich falsch oder ?


----------



## SpitfireXP (26. Januar 2004)

Die AC3-Tonspur ist auf den DVD's allgemein ein wenig leise.
Aber du solltest mal unter den Systemsteuerungen auf Sounds und Audiogeräte klicken, und die die Lautstärken mal ansehen.
Das geht unter dem Schaltfläche Erweitert.
Da mal alles auf's Maximum stellen.
Vielleicht hilft's ja.


----------



## Final (26. Januar 2004)

Ich weis jetzt woran es liegt, der Subwoofer und der Center Speaker sind an einem Anschluss, aber die beiden Lautsprecher sind die ganze Zeit vertauscht und da die stimmen aus dem Center Speaker kommen kommen sie ganz leise aus dem Subwoofer, gibt es eine möglichkeit (software bedingt) das man die Anschlüsse umkehrt?


----------



## SpitfireXP (26. Januar 2004)

Schau mal in das Handbuch von deinem Mainboard. 
ICh glaube mich erinnern zu können, das man es dort per Jumper umstellen kann.


----------

